# Request! Zombie Sounds



## DeathMask

Does anyone have any zombie sound effects? I want to make a killer halloween mix this year and don't have decent zombie sound effects.

Much appreciated in advance if anyone can help me out on this.


----------



## Halloweiner

This creator says he has some Zombie sounds on his Graveyard 2006 mix that maybe you could cut out for your own use:

http://www.grimvisions.com/sounds.htm

I have a short Zombie wav at the bottom of this page:

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSoundsPage2.html


----------



## Rich B

What kind of Zombie sound are you looking for?? 

Think of any classic Zombie movie, they shuffle their feet and moan occasionally, they don't talk and then they eat people.

So what sounds do you want? Chewing noises, moaning or feet shuffling??  

Try some logical google searches

"dawn of the dead" +wav

http://www.houseofhorrors.com/dawnpics.htm
http://www.houseofhorrors.com/dawnpics2.htm
http://www.geocities.com/hchong78/multimedia.html

"day of the dead" +wav
http://www.houseofhorrors.com/daypics.htm
http://www.houseofhorrors.com/zombiepic.htm

"night of the living dead" +wav 
http://www.houseofhorrors.com/night68pics.htm
http://www.houseofhorrors.com/night90pics.htm
http://www.soundamerica.com/sounds/movies/J-R/Night_of_the_Living_Dead/


----------

